# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Orientimi seksual

## olti22

une kam nje problem te madh qe nga mosha 17 vjecare  me peqlen vetem djemt.jam munduar shume qe ta heq kete mendim nga vetje por nuk mundem,kam pasur disa lidhje me vajza por jam ndare pasi nuk arrija dot te vazhdoja.ju lutem me jepni nje mendim sesi mund te kthehem edhe une ne njeri normal.ideja e te qenit gay me ben te vras veten.

----------


## Anton

I dashur,


shpresoj qe te jesh mire.

Te keshilloj te lexosh dicka shkencore permbi homoseksualitetin.( si shkruhet shqip? 

Fatkeqesisht nuk kam asnje material ne shqip.

Cilen gjuhe mund te lexosh?

Per nje gje te jesh i sigurte , 

homoseksualiteti nuk eshte as ves as dicka e ndyre as dicka e djallit as semundje nuk eshte.

Eshte nje fenomen shume me i gjere sesa mendohet.


Te pershendes,

Anton

PS Materialet mund ti sillni ne gjuhe te huaj por ju lutem diskutoni shqip.

----------


## Albo

Une ne fakt u shokova kur degjova ne nje debat televiziv qe homoseksualiteti nuk eshte as i lindur, as i trasheguar, por eshte i perzgjedhur. Me fjale te tjera, nuk eshte as semundje dhe as i trasheguar apo lindur, eshte perzgjedhja qe njerezit bejne per te qene homoseksuale. Ne mendjen e shume njerezve egziston mendimi se homoseksualet jane te tille si te lindur.

----------


## Anton

Te nderuar,

sic ju kam shkruar homoseklualitet eshte nje koncept i gjere.

Akoma nuk eshte studiuar perfundimisht, por ka disa studime shume interesante permbi zhvillimin biologjik te organeve seksuale.

Ka variacione nga me te ndryshmet.

Ajo hypoteza se eshte i mesuar , nuk ka mbeshtetje te mire shkencore.

----------


## baobabi

Klasifikimi i pederastise si ceshtje e stilit te jetes eshte juridik.

Shoqerite e sotme e mbeshtesin mardhenien ne ligj, dhe ky sistem ligjor ne nje proces qe vazhdon e ka hequr pederastine nga lista e krimeve, sic ka qene e konsideruar per shume kohe.

Problemi eshte se shume pederaste te pasur e perdorin parane per te ekuivalentuar kete veprimtari me veprimtari te tjera shoqerore.

Paraja nuk njeh moral por vetem ligj. Per kete aresye imoraliteti perpiqet qe te fitoje qytetari.

Sic e shoh une deri me sot nuk vihet re ndonje kercenim i dukshem nga nje pjese e mire imoralesh.

Por po qe se problemi do marri permasa ku shoqeria do ndihet e kercenuar do merren masa.

Une kam shkruar ca pasazhe  ketu me pare per te ashtuquajturin art te argetimit per te rritur, ku prodhohen animacione artificiale me skena pedofilike. Apo filma ku shkerdhehen brenda familjes etj etj deformime sociale

Edhe ato "bazat shkencore" nuk jane gje tjeter vecse biznes i atyre qe duan te nxjerrin ndonje fitim nga pederastet e pasur

----------


## olti22

une e kam kete qe te  merrja nje mendim apo keshille nga ju si bashkemoshatere dhe le te jepni leksione per homoseksualitetin.une nuk jam homoseksual,dhe nuk kam kryer ndonjehere marredhenie te tilla.une jam 22 vjec  dhe deri tani kam maredhenie seksual me disa  femra por problemi eshte qe kohe ka fillur te pelqejne shume djemt (kjo gje ka filluar qe ne moshe 17 vjec por jo  aq e theksuar)dhe per vajzat nuk ndjej me asgje.po e theksoj dhe njehere kerkoj mendimin tuaj si bashkemoshatare.flm per mirkuptimin.

----------


## erv

to olti22


perderisa ti s'ke patur marrdhenia akoma me partner te seksit tuaj,
Ateher behu i fort dhe mundohu ti heqesh na mendja ato fiksime qe te lindin per diem,,,Esht per te miren tende pasi ke per tu befasuar se sa persona kan per te hedhur posht dhe specialisht personat e fisit,,,

hiqi ato fiksime dhe mundohu te perqendrohesh tek dashuria qe familja jote ka per ty,,dhe se si kan per to ndier ne qoftse e marrin vesh qe djali i tyre esht gay......,

Per mua esht shum e leht te them dicka te till pasi nuk ndihem ne ate menyer qe ndihesh ti,, dhe asqe e kam iden se sa e fort kjo ndjenj esht tek ty,,, por kjo esht pergjigjja ime shpresoj qe te ndihmoj... sadopak..

me respekt ERV..

----------


## Anton

homoseksualitteti nuk eshte as semundje as ves as poshtersi.

Kjo eshte e sigurte.




Eshte nje fenomen biologjik , thjesht nje fenomen biologjik.

I dashur Olti,

as mos u ndiko se cfare thone "specialistat" shqiptare.

Por mundohu te gjesh literature shkencore permbi kete teme.

Ne rast se nuk ke mundesi te gjesh.

Me shkruaj.

Te pershendes,

Anton

----------


## erin73

Jeto jeten tende ashtu si ti mendon eshte me mire per ty,pa shkelur o dhunuar lirine e te tjereve.Nese te pelqejne femra apo meshkuj,nuk duhet te jete nje problem as per ty dhe as per te tjere pasi nuk jane keto anomalite dhe imoralitetet ne jete,mos degjo ata qe te bejne moralizma,sepse mund te jene personat me imorale ne bote.Ndaj thuaj vetes qe: une jam ky,gay apo jo,se je ti i pari qe duhet te duash veten tende.Te jesh gay nuk eshte difekt apo semundje qe duhet kuruar,eshte nje zgjedhje seksuale sikurse edhe nje nevoje fiziologjike,siç eshte edhe heteroseksualizmi.Jeta jote seksuale eshte vetem tendja,ndaj jetoje ate si don ti dhe.........probleme te vogla ka gjithmone ne jete si per hetero dhe per homoseksuale(jemi njerez te tere),por asnjehere mos mendo te mbarosh jeten tende per hir te atyre qe s'te duan(ndaj dhe perflasin) ose injoranteve qe s'kuptojne asgje,ne rrugen tende te jetes do gjesh plot plot persona qe do te te duan,qe do duan Oltin ashtu si ai eshte,gay apo jo,i bukur apo jo,i gjate apo i shkurter etj.
Dhe kujtoje gjithmone:PERSONI ME I RENDESISHEM NE BOTE PER OLTIN ESHTE OLTI ndaj duaje ate ne çdo moment.
Perqafime, Erin!

----------


## Albo

Olti, une nuk jam psikolog dhe nuk mundem te te jap keshilla shkencore apo me the te thashe. Nuk do te shqetesohesha jashte mase per ate qe te ka ndodhur ty, pasi e kam degjuar nga shume njerez se ne momente te ndryshme te jetes se tyre, ata kane patur afrimitete seksuale te ndryshme. Mosha ne te cilen ti je eshte pikerisht ajo moshe ku njerezve u pelqen te eksperimentojne me cdo gje dhe mbi gjithcka, jo vetem per anen seksuale. Pra me pak fjale, ashtu sic te erdhi ka edhe per te ikur.

Nese vertet ke nje ndjenje antipatie ndaj homoseksualeve, kete duhet ta zhvillosh me tej dhe menyra me e mire per ta bere kete eshte duke rene ne kontakt me homoseksuale. Pasi te flasesh me nje prej tyre, pasi te shikosh reagimet e tyre, do ta shtosh ate ndjenjen e antipatise per ta, dhe kjo do te shtyje ne ekstremin tjeter, pra do te kesh nje orientim tjeter karshi femrave e jo meshkujve.

Nese ti e ndjen se institinkti brenda teje eshte me i forte sec duhet dhe i ka rrezistuar kohes, atehere ti duhet ti lejosh vetes orientimin qe organizmi yt biologjik zgjodhi, pra orientimin homoseksual. Nuk ka asgje te keqe te jesh homoseksual, dhe nuk eshte as semundje dhe as dicka e ulet, eshte thjeshte nje orientim ndryshe seksual. Ky orientim do te kerkonte prej teje nje ndryshim total ne kendveshtimin qe ti i shikon njerezit dhe gjerat.

----------


## Iceberg

Me vjen keq qe disa nga koleget e forumit e kane trajtuar homoseksualizmin si dicka normale.

Mjeket psikiater me ne ze ne SHBA e konsiderojne homoseksualizmin si semundje dhe te tiile e konsideroj dhe une.
Si i tille konsiderohet edhe ne nje nga manualet mjekesore me ne ze ne SHBA, "The Merck Manual".Homoseksualizmi eshte semundje psiqike ashtu sic eshte skizofrenia apo mania depresive.
Te qenit gay nuk eshte norme nuk eshte njerezore eshte antihumane.Kjo nuk do te thote qe ne duhet ti urrejme njerezit si Olti jo perkundrazi ata meritojne ndihme dhe trajtim shkencor ne menyre qe te jetojne jeten normale si pjesa tjeter e shoqerise.

Qenia njerezore ka dy sekset: mashkull dhe femer cdo devijim eshte jashte norme.

----------


## Anton

Hej


NUK ESHTE ABSOLUTISHT E VERTETE!

ABSOLUTISHT!

Te nderuar une nuk e di se ne cfare viti jetoni, por sot eshte data 07.07.2002.

Homoseksualiteti nuk eshte semundje.

I tmerrshem ky mashtrim.

Ne asnje nga dokumentet e organizates boterore te shendetesise dhe ne asnje nga librat e psikologjise apo psikiatrise sot e ne asnje nga shtet e civilizuara nuk pranohet me se homoseksualiteti eshte semundje apo denohet me ligj.

Kete e them me nje siguri absolute.

Se ca behet ne arabi saudite kjo eshte tjeter pune.


Sinqerisht t´ju vije turp per mashtime te tilla publike.

----------


## olti22

une luftoj cdo dite kunder ndjenjave te mija dhe per kete arsye jam larguar shume nga shoqeria dhe pothuajse rri vetem ose me shoke me te medhenj se vetja pasi ate nuk me terheqin.cfare do beni ju ne qofte se do ju ndodhte nje gje e tille dhe a ka ndonje nga ju qe te kete pasur pak a shume probleme te tilla.faleminderit per  mirkuptimin.me respek olti.

----------


## Anton

I dashur Olti, 

pergjigje profesioniste mund te japi vetem nje profesionist.

Une nuk kam qene ne nje situate te tille.

Si do te veproja ne nje situate te tille?

Do te perpiqesha te informohesha profesionalisht.


Anton
Ka realitete me te cilat duhet te jetojme.

----------


## baobabi

Nje nga diferencat e njeriut nga kafsha eshte edhe seksi, pra mardhenia seksuale.

Ne boten e kafsheve ky veprim kryhet per te vetmen aresye, shumimin biologjik.

Ekzistojne edhe devijime seksuale ne kafshet, rasti mushkes apo ndonje rast tjeter.

Qenia njerezore dallohet nga bota e kafsheve ne nje aspekt teper te rendesishem.

Ky eshte mendimi abstrakt. Ndersa ne merdhenien seksuale ka nje ndryshim. Njeriu shumicen e kontakteve sekuale e kryen per qejf dhe jo per shumim

Bota seksuale e njeriut nuk eshte e pa ndare nga mendimin abstrakt.

Ky bashkeveprim ka krijuar nje kompleksitet te problemeve te njerezve.

Ketu ka njerez qe i perkasin bizneseve te ndryshme qe mbrojne ide te ndryshme (te lidhura me biznesin e tyre).

Une shkallen time te njohjes e kam paraqitur pak ne postimet e mia.

Po qe se i ka prishur biznesin ndokujt administratoret le t'i fshijne keto postime (zbatim praktik i teorise se seleksionimit te llojeve).

Do te doja te dija se cfare cfare spjegimi biologjik ka mardhenia seksuale orale

Me sa kam njohuri une, biologjia e njeriut eshte fare mire e spjeguar tek ndertimi fiziologjik i organeve seksuale, si tek femra dhe tek mashkulli.

Qe te kalohet ne orgazem duhet qe te erektohen keto organe.
Ndertimi i ketyre organeve eshte i tille qe me grumbullimin e gjakut ne zonen perkatese ndodh fryrja dhe sistemi i nervave ne mukozat e tyre po te ngacmohen me ferkim krijon kenaqesine.
Tek disa individe ka devijime nga normalja te organeve seksuale dhe kjo ben qe nje pjese e anusit te ketyre individeve te jete mjaft e ndjeshme.
Nje pjese e ketyre individeve e theksojne me tej devijimin e organeve te tyre duke kaluan ne paresore kenaqesine anale dhe jo ate normale.

Per te nxjerre ndonje perfitim ne kete drejtim jane krijuar me dhjetra objekte seksuale, sic jane vibratoret apo simuluesit artificiale.

Historikisht per kenaqesine seksuale jane perdorur elemente njerezore, dmth partnere.

Historikisht, natyralisht dhe hyjnisht mardhenia normale eshte ajo mashkull - femer.

Cdo lloj forme tjeter e shfaqur ne te kaluaren apo edhe sot eshte devijim nga normalja, pra anormale apo jo normale.

Suksese

PS. Na e spjegon dot me biologji ndonjeri ketu se ku qendron lidhja me biologjine e njeriut ne kontaktin seksual kur njeri nga partneret permjer mbi tjetrin (ka edhe me keq)

----------


## Shpresmiri

Kur njeriu flet për gjërat morale të shumtën e rasteve njerëzit e urtë preferojnë të kemi kujdes dhe mos të sjellim përfundime të shpejta.

Shumë mvaret diskutimi prej definicionit (përcaktimit) të nocionit për të cilin flasim. 

Homoseksualizmi është kurvëri që e kryejnë ndërmjet veti personat me të njëjtën gjini apo me gjini të ndryshme por jo në organin gjenital. Në kuptimin e rreptë domethënë kurvëri e mashkullit me mashkull, në ç'rast njëri e luan rolin e "burrit" kurse tjetri rolin e "gruas". Pederastia domethënë kurvëri e mashkullit të rritur me një djalë; lezbizëm apo safizëm - femra me femrën.

Shkenca ende nuk e ka ndriçuar krejtësisht këtë dukuri. Megjithatë hulumtimet tregojnë disa shkaqe. Një prirje natyrore kah homoseksualizmi do të thoshte sëmundje, kërkon shërim (kur dikush nuk mund të veproj ashtu si mendon dhe dëshiron kjo është smundje që kërkon shërim); 

Shkaqet: 
ambijenti jo i volitshëm; sjellja shumë e rreptë e atit ndaj të bijës apo e nënës ndaj të birit; edhe çiftet martesore që nuk jetojnë në harmoni - në qoftë se burri e keqtrajton gruan, dhe gruaja burrin, ata lehtë fillojnë ta urrejnë jo vetëm njëri tjetrin por edhe të gjithë personat me gjini të kundërt se vetja, dmth. burri të gjitha gratë kurse gruaja të gjithë meshkujt. Prandaj jo rrallë herë ndodh që pikërisht ndër të shkurorëzuar ka homoseksualë; rrethanat sociale: të burgosurit, ushtarët, mornarët; mohimi i Zotit dhe idhujtaria: jeta mëkatare, veçanërisht shfrenimi në lëmin e seksualitetit për të shumtë është shkak përse biejnë në homoseksualizëm. 

Nga kjo mund të shohim se shkaqet e homoseksualitetit mund të jenë të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, të pandërprershëm dhe të rastit. Prej natyrës së vet shkakut mvaret edhe mënyra e shërimit nga ky ves dhe abnormalitet.


Konsiderata morale 

Duke vlerësuar homoseksualitetin nga pikëpamja morale, duhet dalluar si edhe në lëmi të tjera, anën objektive dhe subjektive të çështjes në fjalë. Nga pikëpamja objektive, dmth. duke shiquar çështjen në vete, homoseksualiteti krejtësisht i kundërshton drejtimit natyror të seksualitetit, meqenë se nuk është i drejtuar as kah prokreacioni as nuk është shprehje e dashurisë martesore ndërmjet burrit dhe gruas.
Duke vështruar çështjen nga pikëpamja subjektive, faji subjektiv i atyre që e bëjnë mëkatin homoseksual mund të jetë shumë i zvogëluar, për shkak të morbiditetit, papërshtatshmërisë së shoqërisë, njëfarë detyrimi të brendshëm apo rrethane të jashtme, çka zvogëlon vendimin personal. Megjithatë për shkak të këtyre shkaqeve nuk guxohet që gjendja e tyre të konsiderohet normale as procedimi i tyre si moralisht i lejueshëm. Homoseksualiteti në vetvete është çrregullim moral dhe e keqe. Zvogëlimi i të keqes subjektive nuk ndikon që ai të bëhet i lejueshëm por vetëm tregon se të caktuarit duhet pranuar me kuptim dhe t'i përkrahim në shpresë se do t'i përballojnë vështirësitë e tyre personale si dhe papërshtatshmërinë e tyre shoqërore.

----------


## mesues

Ne nuk dime shume ne lidhje me ty dhe jeten qe ke bere me pare. Duke pasur parasysh kete, as nuk mund te themi nje keshille te sakte duke mos pasur ne dore te gjithe faktet.

Une nuk e kam idene se si ndjehet nje person i orientuar nga homoseksualizmi, por per nje gje jam i sigurte: 

sa me shume te mendosh per nje problem , aq me shume ai problem behet real per ty.

sa me shume frike dhe panik te tregosh ndaj dickaje , aq me e lehte eshte te biesh viktime e saj.

Ti thoje qe ke pasur me pare partnere seksuale, keshtu qe problemi qe ke, duket se eshte thjeshte psikologjik .

Nuk doja te zgjatesha shume , thjeshte te sugjeroj nje zgjidhje praktike:

THUAJI VETES SE QE SOT E TUTJE DO TE BESH PERPJEKJET MAKSIMALE PER TE MOS MENDUAR PER SEKSIN NE PERGJITHESI,SIDOMOS PER ORIENTIMIN TEND PERSONAL.

QE TE ARRISH TE GJESH FORCEN PER TE VAZHDUAR TE BESH NJE GJE TE TILLE , FUTJU NJE STUDIMI PERSONAL TE BIBLES.

TE JESH I SIGURTE SE PO E BERE NJE GJE TE TILLE ME GJITHE ZEMER , JO VETEM KE PER TE SHPETUAR NGA PROBLEMI QE PO TE MUNDON, POR DO TE FITOSH DICKA QE KA ME SHUME VLERE SE TE GJITHA PASURITE E BOTES!

----------


## olti22

si do reagonit ju sikur nje shok  apo i afermt i juaj do tju tregonte se kishte prirje  homoseksuale,cfare qendrimi do mbanit ndaj tij,do mbeteshit ne te njejtin pozicion si me pare do e ndihmonit apo do largoheshit prej sikur te ishte nje njeri qe sjell te keqe.me respekt olti22

----------


## Shpresmiri

Olti22, thuaje edhe ti mendimin tënd: çfarë qëndrimi do të mbashe ti në atë rast? Mendoj se nuk je edhe aq i vogël të mos i dallosh disa gjëra. Çka mendon si do të ishte sjellja ideale në rastin që përmende. Edhe ti ke të drejtë të kesh qëndrime.

Me nderime!

----------


## baobabi

Nje shok i imi nuk do ishte i tille se do dilnim bashke per femra.

Si shumica e njerezve edhe ti mundohesh te gjesh justifikim per veprimet e tua.

E mira dhe e keqja ne jete nuk priten me thike sic ndodh ne legjislacion.

Ligjet jane bere qe shoqeria te mbroje veten dhe individet nga ajo pjese e shoqerise (e vogel) qe kryen veprime te demshme dhe te denueshme.

Duke gjykuar nga konteksti i postimeve te tua konkludoj se ti e ke marre ate udhe tashme.

Ajo qe mund te them une nga ana ime eshte se po kryen nje veprim te shemtuar dhe te pa moralshem.

Po qe se ende nuk ke hyre ne veprime konkrete atehere ka mundesi qe te mbaresohesh.

Si do thuash ti. Fare thjesht. Mundohu qe te bindesh se pederastia eshte nje veprim i shemtuar dhe se bukuria e dashurise qendron tek lidhja mashkull - femer.

Lexo libra me dashuri dhe mos shiko filma perverse.

Psh shiko filmin "Life is beautiful"

----------

